
A Modern Web Application with Rails - stanislavb
https://medium.com/@coorasse/a-modern-web-application-with-rails-da3deb48014c
======
conorh
I agree with the overall sentiment. After having worked on backbone, then
angular and now react/vue apps I find that we often spend more time figuring
out how to do things and futzing with the configuration and tests than we
spend actually writing useful app code. Our approach after much hard earned
experience mirrors somewhat what he is saying - 1. Rails monolith with
Turbolinks. 2. sprinkle React components as needed. We have rarely needed to
go beyond this and we find it much (much) more maintainable and stable after a
year or two.

